# Partages de données Whatsapp / Facebook



## Tobias2017 (8 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour, j'ai reçu aujourd'hui un message sur Whatsapp disant que les données de Whatsapp seront partagées avec FB. J'ai fait quelques recherches sur le net, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse claire à ce qui sera effectivement partagé. Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## Chris K (8 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Effectivement ce n’est pas très clair. Il semblerait que les utilisateurs situés en dehors de l’UE ont une note supplémentaire indiquant que leurs données perso (adresse IP, info appareil, numéro de tel etc.) seront partagés avec Facebook. Les utilisateurs au sein de l’UE ne sont donc pas concernés par le partage de ce type d’info. Quant aux autres infos qui seront partagées là je ne sais pas lesquelles.

Dans tous les cas, si tu n’acceptes pas les nouvelles conditions au plus tard le 8 février tu ne pourras plus utiliser l’appli.


----------



## Anthony (8 Janvier 2021)

Les explications : https://www.igen.fr/app-store/2021/...er-le-partage-de-donnees-avec-facebook-119927


----------



## ze_random_bass (8 Janvier 2021)

… et c’est pour ça que je suis passé sur Signal, il y a longtemps, quand WhatsApp s’est fait retoqué par la CNIL sur les infos qu’ils envoyaient à Facebook.


----------



## Chris K (8 Janvier 2021)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> … et c’est pour ça que je suis passé sur Signal, il y a longtemps, quand WhatsApp s’est fait retoqué par la CNIL sur les infos qu’ils envoyaient à Facebook.



J’utilise Signal depuis un moment mais c’est assez méconnu (peut-être même confidentiel) : on me demande toujours si j’ai Whatsapp et jamais si j’ai Signal..


----------



## Sly54 (8 Janvier 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> J’utilise Signal depuis un moment mais c’est assez méconnu (peut-être même confidentiel) : on me demande toujours si j’ai Whatsapp et jamais si j’ai Signal..


Je crois qu'en Allemagne, c'est assez largement utilisé. Je pourrais me renseigner pour être plus sûr.


----------



## ze_random_bass (8 Janvier 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> J’utilise Signal depuis un moment mais c’est assez méconnu (peut-être même confidentiel) : on me demande toujours si j’ai Whatsapp et jamais si j’ai Signal..


Fais comme moi : tu dis que tu n’as que Signal ;-)


----------



## IPhone7 user (8 Janvier 2021)

J'ai créé un compte signal, Telegram hier...et retéléchargé l'application Viber.

Après un petit aperçu je n'ai que 3 contacts sur Signal et un peu plus sur Telegram et Viber mais....


Sur Viber, cela a l'air plombé de pub.
Sur Telegram j'ai été contacté par un utilisateur (que je ne connais pas)...et qui me dit que j'ai essayé de contacter cette personne !!!!
Signal a l'air pas mal..je vais donc essayer de convaincre les amis de l'utiliser et d'oublier WhatApp (qu'est-ce que c'est que cette application en Anglais  ).


Mon verdict : je vais utiliser Signal.


PS : Avant de supprimer mon compte je supprime toutes les conversations qui sont dans mon compte et j'ai demandé à WhatApp les données possédées...pour pouvoir les effacer (en théorie c'est possible)...et j'ai supprimé mon partage de contact...en attendant la suppression de mon compte et de l'application dans quelques jours.


----------



## Tobias2017 (8 Janvier 2021)

téléchargé d'autres applications telles que Threema, Signal ou Telegram, c'est fait depuis plusieurs mois, mais si tous les contacts utilisent seulement WhatsApp, ça n'aide pas .
De toute façon, pour pouvoir se décider, il faut être bien informé  Merci Antony et Chris K
Le partage de données avec les entreprises... Personnellement, je n'utilise pas du tout WhatsApp au niveau professionnel.


----------



## ericse (8 Janvier 2021)

Un peu d’info sur les informations partagées suivant l’application


----------



## eckri (9 Janvier 2021)

je suis sur signal


----------



## ze_random_bass (10 Janvier 2021)

Tobias2017 a dit:


> téléchargé d'autres applications telles que Threema, Signal ou Telegram, c'est fait depuis plusieurs mois, mais si tous les contacts utilisent seulement WhatsApp, ça n'aide pas .



Par expérience, c’est l’utilisation qui amène le switch vers Signal. Je m’explique parce que ce n’est pas très clair comme phrase.
Comme je le disais plus haut, j’ai basculé sur Signal quand les fondateurs de WhatsApp ont claqué la porte de Facebook (et sont allé financer Signal via une fondation d’ailleurs) et que l’appli s’est fait remontée les bretelles par la CNIL. Et puis après j’ai dit à mes contacts que j’étais uniquement là-dessus. Je suis musicien et les deux groupes où je joue sont remplis d’utilisateurs de WhatsApp et à force de discussion et puis de dire : « Non, je n’irais pas sur votre machin ni sur Facebook », ils sont passés sur Signal. Cela prend tu temps, au début ont était 3 sur Signal mais maintenant une petite vingtaine.

a+


----------



## Tobias2017 (10 Janvier 2021)

il y a aussi Wire, comme application concurrente à Signal...


----------



## Tobias2017 (10 Janvier 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Un peu d’info sur les informations partagées suivant l’application
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Les applications de Google ont-elles plus d'infos partagées que FB?


----------



## Tobias2017 (10 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je crois qu'en Allemagne, c'est assez largement utilisé. Je pourrais me renseigner pour être plus sûr.


j'ai trouvé ces deux articles aujourd'hui dans la presse:








						WhatsApp partagera davantage de données avec Facebook... sauf en Suisse
					

La messagerie force ses utilisateurs à accepter de nouvelles conditions, ouvrant la porte à un transfert de données vers Facebook. Ce dernier a décidé que les utilisateurs suisses seront protégés par le Règlement général sur la protection des données (RGPD). Ils auront la chance d’être soumis à...




					www.letemps.ch
				












						Messagerie instantanée  – Les nouvelles règles de WhatsApp provoquent le boom de son concurrent
					

Les nouveaux utilisateurs affluent sur l’application de messagerie Signal, après que WhatsApp a annoncé un partage de données accru avec sa maison-mère Facebook.




					www.24heures.ch


----------



## Tobias2017 (12 Janvier 2021)

En Allemagne, c'est à peu près comme en Suisse, Signal et Threema: 








						Datenaustausch mit Facebook - WhatsApp verärgert die Nutzer – doch ein Wechsel braucht Nerven
					

Wer sich dem Facebook-Diktat nicht unterwerfen will, kann ausweichen. Ein Backup der WhatsApp-Chats ist aber mühsam.




					www.srf.ch
				











						Instant-Messaging-Dienste - Das sind die Alternativen zu WhatsApp
					

Das sind die Alternativen zum dominierenden Messaging-Dienst – mit all ihren Vor- und Nachteilen.




					www.srf.ch


----------

